# Maximus Formula Supreme FX2 audio card problem



## PaulieG (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey guys. I just got my Maximus Formula set up this morning. However, I have no sound at all. The drivers on the CD for the included Supreme FX 2 card do not work since I'm running Vista 64 bit. I did go to ASUS support and downloaded what is suppose to be the correct drivers. However, when I try to install these drivers, I get an error message that states the drivers do not work on my operating system.  Anyone else have this problem? What's the fix??


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 27, 2008)

You trying to install these:

http://dlsvr.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/SoundMAXAudio_V610X6480_Vista.zip

?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 27, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> You trying to install these:
> 
> http://dlsvr.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/SoundMAXAudio_V610X6480_Vista.zip
> 
> ?



Hey man. I can't get that page to load for some reason. Have another link?


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Hey man. I can't get that page to load for some reason. Have another link?



Sorry, here you go:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/asus/misc/audio/ad1988/AD1988BBlackHawk_V6100126280JVBWHQL.zip


----------



## boogah (Sep 27, 2008)

ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/SoundMAXAudio_V610X6480_Vista.zip


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 27, 2008)

I'll try boogah's link. I've already tried Alex's and it didn't work.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 27, 2008)

No go with Boogah's link. I recieve this error message when I try to install:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2008)

you did put the card in the black 1x slot right? thats the only one it will work in.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you did put the card in the black 1x slot right? thats the only one it will work in.



Fit FTW  That was the problem. I'm NOT use to ASUS boards. Hey Fit, do you have some settings for this board to get me closer to 500fsb? I'm stuck at 460fsb. This bios is quite a bit different than the DFI bios I'm used to working with.

Edit: I'm going to start a thread for bios settings.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2008)

you using the rampage bios? i recommend flashing it to a rampage then using settings found in TRT740's thread found here... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57098
i have posted one for some SERIOUS OCing.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 27, 2008)

Sweet,  thanks for that info,\\\\\\


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Fit FTW  That was the problem. I'm NOT use to ASUS boards. Hey Fit, do you have some settings for this board to get me closer to 500fsb? I'm stuck at 460fsb. This bios is quite a bit different than the DFI bios I'm used to working with.
> 
> Edit: I'm going to start a thread for bios settings.



I thought the Supreme FX only fit in one slot? Cus its upside down?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2008)

only on the old striker extreme boards and p5n32-e


----------



## AsRock (Sep 27, 2008)

Best way i found to get around it is not to install any drivers and just use what comes with the OS.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 27, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I thought the Supreme FX only fit in one slot? Cus its upside down?



Nope, it fit in the lower slot just fine...just didn't work!!


----------



## boogah (Sep 27, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I thought the Supreme FX only fit in one slot? Cus its upside down?



they can only work in that 1x slot between the first PCI-E and the chipset cooler.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2008)

there is a dedicated irq in that slot that is directly linked to the audio chip on the mobo. only the outputs are on that daughter card. the sound is still onboard.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ah okay. Didnt get you to try that, cus I thought they still used the upside down PCI-E slot, lol.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 27, 2008)

So, what's the procedure for flashing it to the rampage bios?


----------



## boogah (Sep 27, 2008)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=418841  << that's on a maximus formula with latest rampage bios.  511 FSB  it will go moe when i put water on it.

oo wait wrong one that's my p5E deluxe X48 with rampage bios.  They physically the same cept maximus = X38 and extra LAN


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 27, 2008)

So, how do I do the flash to Rampage?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2008)

1: Download the HP Bootable USB Utility from here:

    * HPUSBBOOT.

2: Download the Boot Files from here:

    * Boot Files.

3: Download the bios :

    * 0308
    * 0401
    * 0403
    * 0410

4: Download AFUDOS Engineering Version here:

    * v2.36ES

5: Run the HP Bootable USB Utility and tick the "Create a DOS Startup Disk" option. Now navigate to the Boot Files (extract them first) and select the Folder you extracted them to.

6: Click "Start" within the HP Bootable USB Utility and it will make your USB Stick bootable.

7: Extract the AFUDOS to the USB Stick along with the bios you wish to flash and a backup bios for your board (located on the Asus Support site) so you can flash back if the need arises.

8: Reboot your system and press F8 when the splash screen appears to select the boot menu. Once the boot menu has loaded navigate to the USB Stick and hit Enter.

9: Once the DOS Prompt is ready, type the following to flash to the Rampage Bios (Example uses Bios 0219):

Code:

AFUDOS /iRF0219.rom /pbnc /n

To flash any other bios, or even back to a Maximus / P5E bios just use the following:

Code:

AFUDOS /i**INSERT*BIOS*FILENAME*HERE** /pbnc /n

Please note the "/i" that comes before the bios filename, this is required for any flash with AFUDOS. And also please note the extension on the bios file in use, you'll need to use this too.

This will erase, flash and verify the bios for you. Once it has completed you can reboot and be greeted by your new Rampage splash screen.


----------



## boogah (Sep 27, 2008)

you'll need the 0410 (latest) Bios for the E0 to work.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2008)

0410 bios.....

adds new cpu support and better memory compatibility.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2008)

^^^ use that one.


----------

